# sub work in York Pa



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm looking for some sub work in the York PA area I might have two trucks open for the season


Frank


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

check with feliciano lawn and landscape his names mike and his name on here is ynvvbr maby he has something for you i know hes in york


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Tom 

Frank ,

Pm with your info and I'll get a hold of you.

Mike


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*york*

Mike

What would you have open in york. How far from York college would it be
How many hours do you think you would need the trucks.
You can PM me with the details if you like

Frank


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Frank,

I PM'd you

Mike


----------

